# Gaggia macina/a - Thoughts?



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hey all,

I got given a used Gaggia macina/a today which I thought might be handy as I only have a blade grinder and because of this have been opting to get my beans ground as I buy them.

I'm looking at a MC2 in the near future, but does the Macina/a make a ok short term grinder, has been anybody here used it?

I have stripped it all down and cleaned all the old coffee out of it...

Cheers, Thomas.


----------

